# Covid passport - traveling europe EU and not EU.



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Eivind så klart said:


> So I’m finally getting vaccinated and it looks like this corona-passport is happening in the the EU. But what about those not in the EU?
> Considering going to germany and switzerland, so to all you from switzerland. Can i travel without quarantine if i got proof of vaccine?


I'm in Ibiza Spain doing a week's work, didn't need a negative test or to have been vaccinated to travel here from the UK. Each country is handling things differently and it seems that their terms could change at any moment and without much warning.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Got my 2nd Pfizer injection a few days ago at work. Just after injection I felt great...., however, the next day woke up and felt like I had just run a marathon, pretty fatigued and about 40% in strength. On the 3rd day felt heaps better. A few people at work have had a few days off. Your arm feels pretty bruised like someone hit you with a deadarm for a few days.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Some cantons in Switzerland have just released their certificates. I got mine yesterday but have traveled to Italy/France/Belgium before with negative test certification of the lab doing the test. 

Every country has their own rules and they change at different frequency, or even areas have different rules. Like, for Sardinie, I wouldn't have needed a negative test as I am vaccinated, but for Italy, a negative test was mandatory even tho vaccinated... So look up the health/travel ministry pages for e ery country you want to go for current info.

For CH, new regulations usually are released by Friday afternoons. At the moment, we're seing relaxation of rules.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

In the last couple of days I read about this green pass, hopefully from Jul 1st. I hope to be able to travel when I will be fully vaccinated. I have an Iberia voucher to use, due to last year holiday, that we were not able to do. It seems it will last till the end of this year. I don't want to lose it but I become shy in booking vacations. I feel I cannot do it any longer.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

They are rolling out the covid passports here now. I’m green wich mean i get do drinking again!


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Eivind så klart said:


> They are rolling out the covid passports here now. I’m green wich mean i get do drinking again!


Where is here? Will they be accepting vaccination cards from other countries?


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

As the flag shows, here is Norway. ✌🏻Don’t know the rules for traveling in to this country, but i know that they accept vaccination cards from other countries at festivals etc


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

I flew to Switzerland just last month. Before leaving I went on the FOPH site and filled out the online contact tracing form for arrival by plane and printed out a copy of the QR code they emailed me. We flew Delta. At the airport, they asked for a passport, vaccine card, or negative test, etc and then they wanted to see the QR Code from FOPH which I was not expecting. We flew into Amsterdam and did a passport check there but did not have to show either that QR code or our vaccine card. From there we flew to Zurich where we had absolutely no checks, not even passports, I guess because we came from an EU destination. So all in all the process was much easier than I had anticipated.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Resurrecting this because we are about to head over to the French Alps for a couple of months. We are both triple vaccinated but the hoops we have to jump through are:

UK to France.
Order a Fit to Fly Antigen test to take <48hours before departure, submit online and await result.
Complete a French "Sworn Statement of Honour" that we are covid free.
If negative test, upload the testing companies QR code certificate and the Statement of Honour to the Eurotunnel website (or airline if flying).
Produce UK Health Service Covid Certificate QR code from app and upload to Eurotunnel plus load it into the French Health Service app ready to show at French Customs and every shop, cafe and skilift for the next 2 months.

Have a really good stress free 8 weeks and hope France doesn't lockdown because of Omicron.

France to UK
<48 hours before return take another Antigen test as above (pre purchased and taken with us) upload to the testing company and await result.
If negative, upload to Eurotunnel together with proof of having purchased a Post Return 2 day PCR tests.
Complete UK Passenger Location Form within 48 hours of return and upload to eurotunnel
(If positive Quarantine for 10-17 days in France and rebook everything - Not even going to contemplate this as we might go over the 90/180 Schengen limit and have to apply for a visa pdq or get a Schengen ban)
Drive direct to home from the tunnel and self isolate, take the 2 day PCR tests and await a negative result before getting back to normality.

We spent November in France with less hoops and I reckon the paperwork took me 2 - 3 hours each way, can't afford any mistakes or omissions.

On top of that we have to get Bramble a 10 page Animal Health Certificate from an Official Veterinarian within 10 days of travelling into the eu and on return get him wormed at a French vets and have it stamped in his passport 1 to 5 days beforehand.

If we had teenagers it would be a nightmare as UK teenagers are currently single jabbed which means the only way they can get on the lifts each day is to pay for a daily antigen test in resort and get a 1 day Pass Sanitaire. A family with 2 teenagers is looking at over $1,000 in testing costs for a one week holiday and praying no-one tests positive or else it's a fortnight off work and the extra costs of quarantine. Needless to say, many members of the UK ski forum I am on are cancelling holidays.

Total testing costs for us and the dog will be about $400

Every European country has a different set of rules too even though most are eu. If I wanted to go to the Dolomites again we would drive UK/France/Belgium/Luxembourg/Germany/Austria/Italy. It doesn't bear thinking about!!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

@BoardieK that's absolutely fucking ridiculous. Hopefully you'll get payback in quiet slopes and primo conditions.

I read a magazine article supposedly written by a South African doctor claiming that Omnicron is probably relatively mild and should see hardly anyone needing hospital treatment. If that turns out to be true all this current ramping up of restrictions is going to do more harm than good.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

oh just wait till they find the megatron variant


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

We travelled to France today via Eurotunnel, just in the nick of time because earlier this morning the French government announced that from 2300 tomorrow (virtually) all travel from UK to France is banned due to Omicron. 

I saw this coming and kept bringing our departure forwards, from New Year to next Monday, then to Friday and then another 24 hours to this afternoon. Feeling sorry for the hundreds of thousands of fellow Britons who are now having their Christmas and January ski holidays cancelled and the businesses in French resorts that depend heavily upon them.

Overall French figures are about the same as UK but they do have twice as many hospitalised. Omicron figures are much higher in UK but then we sequence ten times the percentage of test results to identify it. Politics?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow you made it by the skin of your teeth. Looks like you'll be getting those quiet slopes, unless of course they shut the resorts down.


----------

